# To Flush or Not to Flush:  A Poll



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2012)

The question of flushing came up in another thread and since I could not find a good older thread, I thought we could discuss this again for the many newer growers we have.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 6, 2012)

I dont flush, I am in soil and I give straight water the last 2-3 waterings wich is usually the last 12-16 days. i cant tell a difference and neither can anyone that smokes my weed. jmo.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 6, 2012)

Well now I have harvested six plants in my begginer career and on 5 of them I fed all the way up to chop. The last I topped the rez of with reg water the last 2 weeks.  I can honestly tell no difference in the bud flavor.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 6, 2012)

No flush, here :cool2: O' naturale 4 me :hubba: Feed them up to the point they lose their lives :shocked:...so to speak...

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## Xeblaro (Jan 6, 2012)

Although I do go with straight water for the last week, it's hardly a "flush" and the real important thing is to feed properly throughout the grow.  I'm in soil though, hydro might be different?


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 6, 2012)

What's the 'top up with pHed water' thing?

I'm in soil and don't flush, but can't comment on hydro.

Wet


----------



## SimonSays (Jan 6, 2012)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> What's the 'top up with pHed water' thing?
> 
> I'm in soil and don't flush, but can't comment on hydro.
> 
> Wet


 
In hydro it means toping your Reservoir off in between changes with just ph 'd  h2o.   I change my Res out weekly and thru out the week i add just ph'd  h2o back to Res to keep it to safe lvls.  Gotta keep enough water in tub so you dont burn your pumps up.

As for flushing, I flush with just ph'd H2o for the last week.   I chop a few early and a few late, for the different highs, so some only get a few days of flush while the others get a full week.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 6, 2012)

Ya wet I run dwc. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 6, 2012)

I do the top up with PH'd water. Basically when I know that I am getting within 5-7 days I cut off the nutes and just give ph 6.0 water till the cut.


----------



## kiksroks (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in soil and I don't flush. I will forgo feeding and only water if I find them drying out too much in the last few days though.


----------



## BlueNose (Jan 6, 2012)

My last few waterings in dirt are with molasses and water only.


----------



## stevetberry (Jan 7, 2012)

I am hydro and I flush on Wednesday of the last week before the Sunday chop.  I also turn the lights off on Friday night and they come back on Sunday a few hours before the chop.  I figure that the flush cannot hurt since it is only for the last few days and I have read that the lights out will produce a little more resin, plus I have also read that you should harvest just after lights on when THC production is at its highest.  IMO if you are using plain water for the last week or two, then you are flushing, however I do use a flushing agent.


----------



## Locked (Jan 7, 2012)

No Flush here in soil.........I used to go to straight water the last 7-10 days but now I hve been feeding right to the chop. Want to see if there is any difference.  jmo


----------



## kaotik (Jan 7, 2012)

depends what you're calling a flush.
i don't flush in the 'add a bunch more water than usual' definition.. but i don't add anymore nutes at the end. water only the last 10 days-ish


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 7, 2012)

imho, flushing is neccesary only if you feed high parts.

I actyually "Flush" twicw during flowering.
When I say "Flush", I mean flush.
I will run stright R/O water thru the medium until my runnoff is very low (3-500ppm). This is as a preventitive of nuit lockout, which WILL occur if you are feeding high ppm thoughout the plants life. High ppm is 15-1800ppm.

The last 2 weeks, I also feed nothing buy water. In my experience, I see a greater swelling of the caylx then I do without.

More importently, it saves me $ on nuits the last couple weeks, as nuits are simply not needed.

my 2 cents.


----------



## ray jay (Jan 7, 2012)

Strait water last 2 weeks. But I call this flushing. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Locked (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah I guess an actual flush wld be watering with enough water to "flush" the salts out....what I used to do is cut the feed and feed straight water.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 7, 2012)

there is flushing and there is with holding nutes, IMO theres a big difference.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2012)

I better flush after that one


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, that cleared it all up wonderfully -- lmao

I only flush when there is a nute prob and something is wrong -- that might change, but for now -- no flush....


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 7, 2012)

In the typical sense of the term flushing in regards to growing I would say I don't flush, but for myself, giving only ph'd water for the last 2 weeks is still technically a flush.

I don't particularly think flushing will affect how high you get when smoking whatever you're flushing, but not flushing it could certainly alter the taste at the very least.

So to clarify.... If I ever say I'm flushing my plants, I simply mean I'm no longer feeding them nutrients.


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 4, 2012)

hA hA WELL its Really a matter of choice but heres my two cents on it.

I do hydro and yes I see a differance in the taste and burn between a two week flush and no flush at all. I would imagine growing in dirt you would not see near the differance

Now on the Holland boards even the breeders the consensus is no flush.

I grew for many years and did not flush until going on the "useless formula". Now useless advocates the two week flush. Ed Rosenthall and jorge cervates also flush.

so as long as I see a differance or quality in the smoke Im flushing

cheers
t6


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

I am glad you can notice a different, because no one I know can tell.

What is the _useless formula_?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

Useless is a very useful member of another forum.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 4, 2012)

I may stop feeding like Hal says and see if there's a difference noticed from my norm of feeding til chop...any time I can save a few $$$, I'm game!


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 4, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Useless is a very useful member of another forum.


 He's also a member of this forum. Next time I talk with him I will have him chime in

t6


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 4, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am glad you can notice a different, because no one I know can tell.
> 
> What is the _useless formula_?


well I posted it but its kind of a thread hit so I will put it in another thread for those who might be interested

t6


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

Teamster6 said:
			
		

> He's also a member of this forum. Next time I talk with him I will have him chime in
> 
> t6


 
Please do been 2 yrs since he posted


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 4, 2012)

normally i don't flush or put the seat down


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> normally i don't flush or put the seat down


 
:confused2: how you still married?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 4, 2012)

that's not i am divorced


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

:huh: wonder why


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 4, 2012)

i'd a left me for not putting the seat down too


----------



## tryguy2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

just water for the last week, but from reading all of these post i think i will try using nutes a little closer to harvest day, only because i see the plants slow down when i withhold nutes from them.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2012)

I look at it like this. You don't stop feeding a person dying so that starvation kills them first. So why do a plant like that.


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe we should Ask "ED" 

t6


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

I think I will just go with my past experience

And not flush and keep feeding my girls so that they can get nice and plump and sugar coated.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 5, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> imho, flushing is neccesary only if you feed high parts.
> 
> I actyually "Flush" twicw during flowering.
> When I say "Flush", I mean flush.
> ...



And what do you know Hal.

Joking Hal.

T4


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha T4!
Man, you can get so many different veiws on flushing, it's crazy. There is no right/wrong answer really. Personal preference. I do flush though the last couple of weeks. I like it. They have never told me once they were hungry!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 5, 2012)

Truly, in the last 2 weeks, you're only gonna feed them something like what, 2 times (if you were feeding them)? I'm hoping (for myself, at least), that the soil has enough food to keep the gals happy those last two weeks if I were to stop feeding. But, maybe I'll try one group stopping at 2 weeks and another group stopping at 1 week, see if there's a difference.


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 5, 2012)

:aok:
t6


----------



## Locked (Mar 5, 2012)

I cld definitely see flushing in soil if feeding real hvy....I wld probably give them a good flush just to get rid of salt build ups and then go back to feeding them till the chop. Jmo


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 5, 2012)

Well tomorrow ill water them all until run off and see what the cf is showing as im in coco so inert medium so this may cause probs flushing for 2 x weeks with nuthink to eat so ill maybe go with a couple of flushes toward the end all dependant on cf.
T4


----------

